# Inzer Knee Sleeves really feel a difference in stability



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

I got a set of these for Christmas. Since I am training for my first meet I thought it a good idea to take better care of my knees. I used them today and I gotta say I could really feel a difference in stability. I just thought I would give inzer some props incase anyone is on the fence about buying a set of these. I think ill get the elbow sleeves next.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 5, 2014)

I been using the Inzer sleeves for years and they give enough support when lifting those last heavy sets.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I got a set of these for Christmas. Since I am training for my first meet I thought it a good idea to take better care of my knees. I used them today and I gotta say I could really feel a difference in stability. I just thought I would give inzer some props incase anyone is on the fence about buying a set of these. I think ill get the elbow sleeves next.
> 
> 
> http://www.inzernet.com/images/product_shots/knee_slv_xlrg.jpg


I got a pair of Elitefts elbow sleeves a little while ago and I love them. Great elbow support. Give 'em a look Steeler.....I'm sure Inzers are good also. Do you like the knee sleeves instead of wraps?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I got a set of these for Christmas. Since I am training for my first meet I thought it a good idea to take better care of my knees. I used them today and I gotta say I could really feel a difference in stability. I just thought I would give inzer some props incase anyone is on the fence about buying a set of these. I think ill get the elbow sleeves next.
> 
> 
> http://www.inzernet.com/images/product_shots/knee_slv_xlrg.jpg



They are to keep the joints warm you can also pull them down over your shins when pulling to help with scabs.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 5, 2014)

My shins bleed after DLs =(


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I got a pair of Elitefts elbow sleeves a little while ago and I love them. Great elbow support. Give 'em a look Steeler.....I'm sure Inzers are good also. Do you like the knee sleeves instead of wraps?



I'm just using the sleeves for training. I'm by my self. I also go a set of wraps for Christmas for the meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> They are to keep the joints warm you can also pull them down over your shins when pulling to help with scabs.



These ones have Velcro to make them tighter. It kind of felt like a spring. Does that make sence? It seamed to make me feel more stable. I even went down to a 12 inch box today for the first time and it felt good.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 5, 2014)

I do like the sleeves.  I have a pair just like those.  It is more convenient that the wraps, but they give less support, in my opinion.  All things considered, they are pretty damn good.

I am an inzer fan.  Good products.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm just using the sleeves for training. I'm by my self. I also go a set of wraps for Christmas for the meet.





Steelers4Life said:


> These ones have Velcro to make them tighter. It kind of felt like a spring. Does that make sence? It seamed to make me feel more stable. I even went down to a 12 inch box today for the first time and it felt good.



Makes sense and be sure to use the wraps a few times before the meet so you have the feel to them.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 5, 2014)

When is your meet Steel?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Makes sense and be sure to use the wraps a few times before the meet so you have the feel to them.



I'm going to have to learn how to use the damn things first. Lol. I don't have the slightest  clue how to put them on.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> When is your meet Steel?



It's in April. My prep cycle starts the first of feb.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a pair of them w/o the Velcro strap. I love them. Great for keeping old knees warm.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

joliver said:


> I do like the sleeves.  I have a pair just like those.  It is more convenient that the wraps, but they give less support, in my opinion.  All things considered, they are pretty damn good.
> 
> I am an inzer fan.  Good products.




I knew it would be less support. But some is better than none right? I train by my self and I still have to learn the wrap.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm going to have to learn how to use the damn things first. Lol. I don't have the slightest  clue how to put them on.



Google it and find criss cross bow tie bro!

Bow tie will allow you to rip them right off and criss cross with prevent them from slipping or leaving a gap.

Crank them tight, roll them up tight as hell before you put them on so that they already have great stretch to them.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Google it and find criss cross bow tie bro!
> 
> Bow tie will allow you to rip them right off and criss cross with prevent them from slipping or leaving a gap.
> 
> Crank them tight, roll them up tight as hell before you put them on so that they already have great stretch to them.




Thanks SFG. I'm gonna need all the help I can get at the meet. I won't know anyone. POB is helping me out with that.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 6, 2014)

there's not much to wrapping your knees s4l.  there's a lot of different ways to do it and you'll love how much faster you come out of the hole bro.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 6, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> It's in April. My prep cycle starts the first of feb.


Good luck, bud! What's your prep cycle look like? I know nothing about prep cycles for a PL meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> there's not much to wrapping your knees s4l.  there's a lot of different ways to do it and you'll love how much faster you come out of the hole bro.



I did the research that SFG suggested and it looks pretty easy. Do you rewrap for every set in training or leave them wrapped?  Seams like they will cut off circulation a little


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> Good luck, bud! What's your prep cycle look like? I know nothing about prep cycles for a PL meet.



To be honest I don't know for sure yet. I haven't got it from my coach yet? He's a pretty busy guy but I think he's gonna email it to me before the end of the month.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 6, 2014)

If you can handle having them wrapped any longer than the second the bar is racked then you are more of a man than most. Or they are loose. No way you will keep anything properly wrapped between sets.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> If you can handle having them wrapped any longer than the second the bar is racked then you are more of a man than most. Or they are loose. No way you will keep anything properly wrapped between sets.




Thanks Worm. Everyone know I'm a sissy so I'll be unwrapping them


----------



## SAD (Jan 6, 2014)

I love my old school Rehbands.  They're the blue ones you see all the strongmen and women wear.

Wraps, I would actually recommend just a straight up from the bottom wrap, to start.  Always wrap so the top pull across the top of the leg goes outward.  So basically clockwise for right leg, counter clockwise for left leg.  I'll post a video sometime soon with a few different ways that we wrap.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2014)

SAD said:


> I love my old school Rehbands.  They're the blue ones you see all the strongmen and women wear.
> 
> Wraps, I would actually recommend just a straight up from the bottom wrap, to start.  Always wrap so the top pull across the top of the leg goes outward.  So basically clockwise for right leg, counter clockwise for left leg.  I'll post a video sometime soon with a few different ways that we wrap.



I'm all ears. I'm still learning


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 6, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I did the research that SFG suggested and it looks pretty easy. Do you rewrap for every set in training or leave them wrapped?  Seams like they will cut off circulation a little



Wrap before sets, like Worm said they will be very tight.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2014)

So I'm giving serious contemplation to entering my first meet in march. I've used sleeves forever, but never wraps. 

What do you guys recommend getting for wraps?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So I'm giving serious contemplation to entering my first meet in march. I've used sleeves forever, but never wraps.
> 
> What do you guys recommend getting for wraps?




I got all of my stuff for the meet from Inzer. I got the yellow and black ones.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I got all of my stuff for the meet from Inzer.



Thanks brother. I'll look at their site tomorrow. I have a good belt and wrist wraps. Just need the singlet and knee wraps.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2014)

I used the sleeves again yesterday for another pr ( that's right Worm) I hit 405 x 5 on the 12 inch box. 
Oh yea!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I got all of my stuff for the meet from Inzer. I got the yellow and black ones.



Grippers are the best IMO. 

I used True Blacks until Grippers came out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Grippers are the best IMO.
> 
> I used True Blacks until Grippers came out.



I went with the grippers too and they were awesome. You can seriously ratchet them down.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 14, 2014)

We only have inzer wraps of all sizes at my gym,  but i'm curious to if anyone has tried the sling shot ones.  I've thought about ordering my own because I get tired of having to wait on other people to roll them back up after their set before it's my turn to lift.  I just don't see brand of wraps making much of a difference if they're the same length.


----------



## SAD (Jan 14, 2014)

There are huge differences between brands of wraps and varieties within the brand.  There are super thick ones, super stretchy ones, ones that pop out of the hole, and ones that stop you in the hole.

Still haven't tried the Slingshot wraps, but I hear really good things from guys who have.

I have the Stan Efferding Anacondas and I love them, but I'll be buying some new sets soon and the Slingshots and PowerBellys will be among them.


----------

